# Whic one is better



## Bhav (Oct 6, 2012)

I want to buy a cpu cooler and i am confused which one i should buy Cooler master hyper 101 and deepcool gamma archer


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Please mention your maximum budget for the CPU cooler.


----------



## Bhav (Oct 7, 2012)

sorry i forgot tomation 1000


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Increase the budget by 300/- and get:
Coolermaster Hyper TX3.


----------



## Bhav (Oct 8, 2012)

can u please give any link to buy this cooler online


----------

